# Congrats to Mr. Lamb Fries...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Winner of the Buttkicker kit!

Congratulations Mr. Lamb Fries! :fireworks2:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

dang blasted stupid forum rules not allowing mods ..

Oh, yeah, Congratulations Mr. Lamb Fries! :jump: 

Lousy good for nuthin rules...:sarcastic: 

JCD


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

I copied this from the original thread...:jiggy: WOW!!! What a great christmas gift!!! I can not thank you guys enough! All the people who have given advice, everyone keeping this site active, the moderators, and especially Sonnie. I have been learking for quite some time, trying to pull the trigger on parts to build a DIY subwoofer. One big thing holding me back is the neighbors. I live in a townhouse and I dont think they would appreciate it all that much. The buttkicker seems to be the perfect answer!!! I cant wait to integrate it into my home theater...

I am truly thankful,
Greg


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well you are most welcome... :T

Sounds like the right guy won!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Within ten minutes of sending Roman an email, he responded with the necessary information he needs to send it out! WHAT SERVICE!!! Thanks again guys, and thanks to Roman and the Ultimate Home Entertainment for this contest ( www.rtheaters.com well deserved plug!). I will leave feedback on how it performs!
Greg


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we want an official review! :bigsmile:


----------

